# Ice fishing in SE ND



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyone ice fish in South east North Dakota like Sargent and Richland County? If so hows the fishing? Haven't been out yet but i have heard good and bad things so i just thought i would ask.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Over x-mas there was ok fishing by buffalo lake north of rutland. It has been a few weeks now have no idea if it still ok.


----------

